# Datenbank ansprechen



## Merick (1. Mrz 2010)

Hi Volks!
Ich newby zum Thema Java und Datenbank (MySQL). Und zwar, ich möchte meine Datenbank mit einem Java-Programm ansprechen. Ich kann schon den JDBC-Treiber im Projekt anbinden. Ich arbeite unter Kubuntu und möchte meine Datenbank (die liegt lokal auf mein PC) ansprechen. Wie kann ich das machen? soll ich ein Absoluter Pfad eingeben? 
Bitte helfen Sie mir! Ein Codebeispiel wäre mir sehr hilfreich.

Danke im voraus?


----------



## MQue (1. Mrz 2010)

Also das ist so das minimale, dass du brauchst, um die Datenbank an das Java- Programm mittels JDBC anzubinden:

Java und MySQL

Den Treiber hast du eh schon eingebunden, dann mach mal das Tutorial durch, dann müsste es funktionieren. Wenn du mit Netbeans arbeitest, dann kannst du links im Reiter Services die MySQL- Database in die IDE einbinden, bei Eclipse weiß ich es nicht genau. 
Auf jeden Fall muss dir auch klar sein, dass du mit MYSQL mit USE ... die Datenbank aussuchst, dass ist speziell MYSQL und bei den meisten anderen Datenbanken anders (Oracle, Firebird, ...)


----------



## Merick (1. Mrz 2010)

Vielen Dank Mque!
Ich habe das Beispiel kopiert und an meine Datenbank (MySQL) angepasst. Nach dem Ausführen bekomme ich  einen Fehler und frage ich mich was für ein Fehler das sein soll.
Hier das Beispielcode:

```
import java.io.*;
import java.sql.*;


public class Test //mysql
  {

  public static void main( String[] argv )
    {
    String treiber=null, DbUrl=null ;

    //*** "Name des Datenbanktreibers eingeben
    treiber = "org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver" ;
   
    //*** Bezeichnung der Datenbank : menagerie
    DbUrl = "jdbc:mysql://localhost:3306/menagerie" ;

     try {
         //*** Treiber laden ***********************************
         Class.forName( treiber ).newInstance();
          //*** Verbindung aufnehmen:    ************************
          //*** Der User root mit Kennwort mysql möcht was wissen
         Connection cn = DriverManager.getConnection( DbUrl, "root", "passwort" );
         BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(
                             new InputStreamReader( System.in ) );
        String frage = null;
        while( true )
            {  //*** Endlosschleife für die Abfragen *****************
        	 System.out.println( "Verbindung steht!!" );
             System.out.println( "Gib Deine Anfrage ein!!") ;
             System.out.println( "Beenden, wenn Du stop eingibst!!" ) ;
             frage = in.readLine() ;
             if( frage.equals( "stop" ) ) break ;
             try { //*** Anfrage  - Fehler abfangen **********************
                 Statement  st = cn.createStatement();
                 ResultSet  rs = st.executeQuery( frage );
                 ResultSetMetaData rsmd = rs.getMetaData();
                 int n, nmax = rsmd.getColumnCount();
                 System.out.println("----------- Antwort -------------------") ;
                 while( rs.next() )
                    { //**** SchauMerMal  Primitive Ausgabe    **********
                    for( n=1 ; n<=nmax ; n++ )
                       System.out.print( rs.getString( n ) + "--" ) ;
                    System.out.println() ;
                    }
                 System.out.println("----------- Antwort -------------------") ;
                 rs.close();
                 st.close();
                 } catch( SQLException ex )
                         {  System.out.println( ex );   }
            }
        cn.close();
        } catch( Exception ex ) {   System.out.println( ex );   }
   }
}
```

Hier der gemeldete Fehler?

```
com.mysql.jdbc.exceptions.MySQLSyntaxErrorException: You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near '????????????????' at line 1
```

Können sie mir hierzu helfen?

Danke im Voraus

Merick


----------



## MQue (1. Mrz 2010)

Zeig her den ganzen StackTrace. Die Fehlermeldung sagt aus, dass dein SQL nicht stimmt. Mit dem ganzen StackTrace kann man mehr sagen.

PS: auf "Danke" drücken würde reichen


----------



## ARadauer (1. Mrz 2010)

du schickst irgendwas mit "????????????????" an den server.. das ist kein sql ;-)


----------



## eRaaaa (1. Mrz 2010)

[c]            frage = in.readLine() ;[/c]
Was gibst du denn in der Konsole ein??


----------



## Merick (1. Mrz 2010)

eRaaaa hat gesagt.:


> [c]            frage = in.readLine() ;[/c]
> Was gibst du denn in der Konsole ein??



Ich habe folgendes sql-Befehl eingegeben

```
select * from haustier where geschlecht ='m';
```
Ich muss sagen, dass ich es dem shel eingegeben habe. meinst du Eclipse-console??


----------



## eRaaaa (1. Mrz 2010)

Lasse das Semikolon am Ende weg


----------



## Merick (2. Mrz 2010)

Hallo!
Ich habe mein vorheriges Programm nun anders geschrieben. Damit möchte ich die Verbindung zu meiner Datenbank herstellen. Der Code sieht folgendermaße aus:

```
package connection;


import java.sql.Connection;
import java.sql.DriverManager;



public class ConnectToDB 
{
	public static void main(String[] args) 
	{
		// Declarations
		Connection con = null;
		String driver = null, url = null;
		driver = "org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver" ;
	    url = "jdbc:mysql://localhost:3306/menagerie" ;
	    
		try
		{
			// Load driver
            Class.forName(driver);//newInstance();
            
            // Connection to the Database
			con = DriverManager.getConnection(url, "root", "passwort");
			
			System.out.println("Connection to Database" + url + "is OK");
		}
		catch(Exception e)
		{
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
	}

}
```

Trotzdem bekomme ich Fehler gemeldet. 
Hier die Ausgabe der Fehlern auf der Konsole:

```
com.mysql.jdbc.exceptions.MySQLSyntaxErrorException: You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near '????????????????' at line 1
   at com.mysql.jdbc.SQLError.createSQLException(SQLError.java:1051)
   at com.mysql.jdbc.MysqlIO.checkErrorPacket(MysqlIO.java:3562)
   at com.mysql.jdbc.MysqlIO.checkErrorPacket(MysqlIO.java:3494)
   at com.mysql.jdbc.MysqlIO.sendCommand(MysqlIO.java:1960)
   at com.mysql.jdbc.MysqlIO.sqlQueryDirect(MysqlIO.java:2114)
   at com.mysql.jdbc.ConnectionImpl.execSQL(ConnectionImpl.java:2690)
   at com.mysql.jdbc.ConnectionImpl.configureClientCharacterSet(ConnectionImpl.java:1862)
   at com.mysql.jdbc.ConnectionImpl.initializePropsFromServer(ConnectionImpl.java:3596)
   at com.mysql.jdbc.ConnectionImpl.createNewIO(ConnectionImpl.java:2202)
   at com.mysql.jdbc.ConnectionImpl.<init>(ConnectionImpl.java:787)
   at com.mysql.jdbc.ConnectionImpl.getInstance(ConnectionImpl.java:353)
   at com.mysql.jdbc.NonRegisteringDriver.connect(NonRegisteringDriver.java:285)
   at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(libgcj.so.90)
   at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(libgcj.so.90)
   at connection.ConnectToDB.main(ConnectToDB.java:25)
```
Was mache ich falsch dabei?


----------



## tfa (2. Mrz 2010)

Du solltest mal einen aktuellen JDBC-Treiber verwenden. Dieser org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver ist hoffungslos veraltet.

MySQL :: Download Connector/J


----------



## Merick (2. Mrz 2010)

tfa hat gesagt.:


> Du solltest mal einen aktuellen JDBC-Treiber verwenden. Dieser org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver ist hoffungslos veraltet.
> 
> MySQL :: Download Connector/J


Das habe ich heruntergeladen und drin findet man immer dieser org.gjt.mm.mysql.Drive. Ich habe auch anstelle von  der com treiber "com.mysql.jdbc.Driver" benutzt, aber trotdem bekomme ich nix gutes. Hier die Version, die ich heruntergeladen habe: "mysql-connector-java-5.1.12.tar.gz" und die jar-Datei die ich zu meinem Projekt hizufüge: "mysql-connector-java-5.1.12-bin.jar"


----------



## tfa (2. Mrz 2010)

> trotdem bekomme ich nix gutes


Was soll das heißen? Bekommst du den selben Fehler?


----------



## Merick (2. Mrz 2010)

tfa hat gesagt.:


> Was soll das heißen? Bekommst du den selben Fehler?



Hallo!
Genaue denselben (oder ähnlichen) Fehler bekomme ich. 
Hier die gemeldeten Fehler:

```
com.mysql.jdbc.exceptions.MySQLSyntaxErrorException: You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near '????????????????' at line 1
   at com.mysql.jdbc.SQLError.createSQLException(SQLError.java:1051)
   at com.mysql.jdbc.MysqlIO.checkErrorPacket(MysqlIO.java:3562)
   at com.mysql.jdbc.MysqlIO.checkErrorPacket(MysqlIO.java:3494)
   at com.mysql.jdbc.MysqlIO.sendCommand(MysqlIO.java:1960)
   at com.mysql.jdbc.MysqlIO.sqlQueryDirect(MysqlIO.java:2114)
   at com.mysql.jdbc.ConnectionImpl.execSQL(ConnectionImpl.java:2690)
   at com.mysql.jdbc.ConnectionImpl.configureClientCharacterSet(ConnectionImpl.java:1862)
   at com.mysql.jdbc.ConnectionImpl.initializePropsFromServer(ConnectionImpl.java:3596)
   at com.mysql.jdbc.ConnectionImpl.createNewIO(ConnectionImpl.java:2202)
   at com.mysql.jdbc.ConnectionImpl.<init>(ConnectionImpl.java:787)
   at com.mysql.jdbc.ConnectionImpl.getInstance(ConnectionImpl.java:353)
   at com.mysql.jdbc.NonRegisteringDriver.connect(NonRegisteringDriver.java:285)
   at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(libgcj.so.90)
   at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(libgcj.so.90)
   at connection.ConnectToDB.main(ConnectToDB.java:46)
```


----------



## tfa (2. Mrz 2010)

Hm, das kann ich mir nicht erklären. Irgendwas macht der Treiber noch beim Connect ("configureClientCharacterSet"). Könnte ein Konfig-Problem sein. Oder die MySQL-Installation passt nicht zum Treiber...


----------



## Merick (2. Mrz 2010)

tfa hat gesagt.:


> Hm, das kann ich mir nicht erklären. Irgendwas macht der Treiber noch beim Connect ("configureClientCharacterSet"). Könnte ein Konfig-Problem sein. Oder die MySQL-Installation passt nicht zum Treiber...



Es könnte sein. In der Debug-Perspektive lese ich folgende:

*The jar file mysql-connector-java-5.1.12.bin.jar has no source attachement
You can attach the source by clicking attach source below*. An der Stelle sehe ich ein Attachment-Button.

Ich verstehe nicht!


----------



## Michael... (2. Mrz 2010)

Merick hat gesagt.:


> *The jar file mysql-connector-java-5.1.12.bin.jar has no source attachement
> You can attach the source by clicking attach source below*. An der Stelle sehe ich ein Attachment-Button.
> 
> Ich verstehe nicht!


Besagt nur, dass Deine IDE zu dem Binärcode keinen Quellcode findet und Du die Möglichkeit hast manuell nach dem Quellcode zu suchen bzw. diesen zu verknüpfen. Ist aber für's die Lauffähigkeit des Programms irrelevant.


----------



## tfa (2. Mrz 2010)

Welche MySQL-Version hast du denn?


----------



## Michael... (2. Mrz 2010)

Hat das einen bestimmten Grund, warum Du als Treiberklasse *org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver* anstelle von *com.mysql.jdbc.Driver* verwendest? Die zwei Klassen aus dem Packet sind quasi identisch - letztere erbt von ersterer und ruft nur deren Konstruktor auf.

Ansonsten habe ich schon lange nichts mehr mit mySQl im Allgemeinen und lokal laufendenen Datenbanken im Speziellen gemacht, aber in der Doku findet sich zum einen:


> // Der Aufruf von newInstance() ist ein Workaround
> // für einige misslungene Java-Implementierungen
> 
> Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver").newInstance();


Und zum anderen wird hier bei eine lokal laufenden Datenbank localhost ohne Port angegeben (keine Ahnung, ob das funktioniert):


> Connection conn = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://localhost/test?user=monty&password=greatsqldb");


----------



## Merick (2. Mrz 2010)

tfa hat gesagt.:


> Welche MySQL-Version hast du denn?



Ich weiss nicht wie ich die Version-Nummer direkt sehen kann. Ich habe trotzdem versucht neu zu installieren und ich bekomme die Meldung, dass "mysql-server, -client shon die neueste Versiom ist". Wie gesagt, die Version-Nummer kann ich nich geben da ich unter Kubuntu arbeite und bin Newby dabei.

Danke, dass sie Ihre Zeit für mich opfern.

Merick


----------



## Merick (2. Mrz 2010)

Hallo, kann jemand mir hierbei helfen? 
Ich benötige Ihre Hilfe.


----------



## Merick (2. Mrz 2010)

Michael... hat gesagt.:


> Hat das einen bestimmten Grund, warum Du als Treiberklasse *org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver* anstelle von *com.mysql.jdbc.Driver* verwendest? Die zwei Klassen aus dem Packet sind quasi identisch - letztere erbt von ersterer und ruft nur deren Konstruktor auf.
> 
> Ansonsten habe ich schon lange nichts mehr mit mySQl im Allgemeinen und lokal laufendenen Datenbanken im Speziellen gemacht, aber in der Doku findet sich zum einen:
> 
> Und zum anderen wird hier bei eine lokal laufenden Datenbank localhost ohne Port angegeben (keine Ahnung, ob das funktioniert):


Ich habe mit beide Treiberklassen probiert. Ich habe auch die Port-Nr (3306) angegeben. Trotzdem bekomme ich kein ausführbares Programm .


----------



## MQue (2. Mrz 2010)

Ich würd jetzt mal ein paar Danke (Motivationspunkt) vergeben,


----------



## Merick (3. Mrz 2010)

MQue hat gesagt.:


> Ich würd jetzt mal ein paar Danke (Motivationspunkt) vergeben,



Das habt ihr verdient. Ich sehe schon besser zum Thema Datenbank-Java dank Eure Themen.

Ein Big * Danke schön*


----------



## Merick (3. Mrz 2010)

Ich habe's.
Das Problem lag bei der JRE. Ich habe eine alte version (5.) antstatt die aktuelle version (6.) benutzt.

Danke an euch alle.

Merick


----------

